# Babassu Oil - from tree nuts or seeds?



## debbism (Aug 3, 2012)

I would love to start soaping with babassu, however I am getting conflicting reports about its true nature as a seed or nut.  I have seen the term NUT being used as a generic term in that a hard seed is sometimes referred to as a nut.  Now from what I understand from 90% of the websites I have read is that babassu is a seed and not a nut from the babassu palm and is used in soaps that are allergy-free for tree nut allergy sufferers.  However, there is that small percentage that state it is a tree nut which makes me hesitate a tad.

Can anyone chime in on this one?


----------



## debbism (Aug 3, 2012)

Doesn't it figure....the moment I finally post a question and do ONE MORE last ditch effort search, I find the answer...

http://www.cibaria-intl.com/allergen/Al ... %20Oil.pdf


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's usually the way it works.   

Babassu oil is from the kernel. I really like it in soap but I'm sure some people can be allergic to it.


----------



## debbism (Aug 3, 2012)

There will always be someone allergic to an ingredient no matter how benign.  But at least I know it is tree-nut free for sure.  

A lot of people think hypoallergenic means allergen-free but it just means LOW rate of potential allergens.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2012)

debbism said:
			
		

> There will always be someone allergic to an ingredient no matter how benign.



Good point. I have to be careful with ingredients since one of my sisters has a severe nut allergy. I stopped using sweet almond oil because of it and just found out a couple of weeks ago that her allergy has gotten worse. She's now experiencing reactions to other types of nuts. I eventually may have to learn how to make syndet bars.  :shock:


----------

